# Simplicity P1728e eye candy



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

A few pictures of my newly acquired machine. The guys at work who run these like them and they are a very robustly built blower with a good set of features. Turning either way on a dime is possible with the differential steer, 420cc engine, thumb actuated electric chute controls, grip warmers and light top off my list.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey that's bad ass man. Any up close pic of the thumb controls?


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

Welcome to the club! The "bones" of the machine are for the most part the same with a few new toys. Excellent machine with a LOT of years to come! Great history behind the design


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

She is sweet, love the substance on their Signature Pro Series. Best of luck with it and let us hope for some snow.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Cool! 


Is that a yellow light?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Never seen a Simplicity in my area, which is too bad since it looks robust. What does the model designation P1728e mean? The 28 and e must refer to 28" width and electric start; but is the 17 referring to ft lbs of torque or hp since the Ariens Pro 420cc that has the same looking B&S engine has 21 ft lbs of torque and probably more than 15 hp. 

Nice machine.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

The DPDT switches are momentary ON-ON with center off and the lens is amber with halogen bulb.

The first two numbers are torque power (TP)and latter two clearing width. The B&S 16.50 series snow engine up until a year or two ago were 342cc based. The current 1650 and 2100 TP engines are based on the 420cc blocks. The two Simplicity engines are identical internally with the 1650 restricted and as such can be modified to output the full 21.0 which I have done already. 

All blowers throw snow and features come and go but electric chute control is so cool and predict it will become a standard one.

Contrary to what the manual says I do not run my machinery at full throttle preferring instead to run it at what is needed RPM wise for the conditions. Reaching over to find the engine based throttle lever is going to get old fast. I will install a conventional cable and lever when I find a location and style that will blend with the machines lines and look like the one Simplicity should have put on in the first place.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyone know if those are a different model of Carlisle X-Trac tires or are they instead tires made by a competing manufacturer
meant to mimic the X-Trac?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

My, thats a big one!:bowing:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

toroused said:


> Anyone know if those are a different model of Carlisle X-Trac tires or are they instead tires made by a competing manufacturer
> meant to mimic the X-Trac?


Those tires are actually Kenda K467's they are nice tires. Kenda is an Ohio based company with factories in Asia. They have been supplying their K478 tires to Ariens for at least 2+ years now, however Ariens does not have their logo (Kenda) embossed on the sidewall when they order them.

Kenda Tires | Turf / Trailer / Specialty | Find a Tire


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting - these Kenda 467's look like a very aggressive bite. 

I did not know that the X-Trac and the Kenda 478 were so similar. I'm still on Snowhogs on my most modern machine.....


----------



## NeWinters (Oct 18, 2020)

DriverRider said:


> The DPDT switches are momentary ON-ON with center off and the lens is amber with halogen bulb.
> 
> The first two numbers are torque power (TP)and latter two clearing width. The B&S 16.50 series snow engine up until a year or two ago were 342cc based. The current 1650 and 2100 TP engines are based on the 420cc blocks. The two Simplicity engines are identical internally with the 1650 restricted and as such can be modified to output the full 21.0 which I have done already.
> 
> ...


How do you derestrict the 1650 420cc engine?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF NeWinters

The post you're quoting is from DriverRider who is banned so unfortunately he wouldn't be able to help but maybe someone else has done it and can give you an answer.

.


----------



## NeWinters (Oct 18, 2020)

I just purchased the p1728e and if its a matter of jet change or similar I would like to do it


----------

